# The battle for middle earth 2



## devilfool (Apr 20, 2008)

ok when i put it in the computer it gives me the install I hit install put they key code and hit next and it yust disappears. 

can some body plz help me


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you sure it's the correct code? If it's a mixture of letters and numbers, make sure you haven't put a '0' instead of an 'o', and if it's upper and lower case letters, these need to be entered correctly.


----------

